

Ask HN: How much do you pay for mobile Internet connection? - DanBC

A simple survey of how much HN users are paying to connect to the Internet over a mobile phone.<p>It&#x27;s probably useful to include what country you&#x27;re in; whether this is a contract or pay-as-you-go deal; whether it&#x27;s a domestic or commercial contract; if it&#x27;s 3G or 4G; whether you&#x27;re allowed tethering or not.<p>Some quick conversions:<p><pre><code>    £10 = $16.70 
    £10 = €12.50
    £10 = 1020 INR

    $10 = €7.50
    $10 = £6
    $10 = 611 INR

    €10 = £8
    €10 = $13.40
    €10 = 816 INR</code></pre>
======
Someone1234
You might want to ask people if that price includes tax or not. For example in
the EU (and UK) it is typical to include all tax in the list price (e.g. £12
is "really" £12).

In the US almost all prices don't include the tax. Cellular services are
particularly bad about this due to the way the US tax system works, they fund
things like 911 operations from telephone and cellular bills.

So in the US a $20 list price might be closer to $35 in real terms (i.e. the
amount they debit from your account every month).

------
DanBC
£12 per month on GiffGaff in the UK. PAYG. Domestic. This is soon going to
rise to £20 per month for unlimited data.

"Unlimited", which used to be unlimited but has some kind of traffic control
recently introduced.

No tethering, and this is strictly enforced. (there are separate deals for
tethering and for dongles and tablets.)

3G only. They've only just got proper Apple iPhone support.

------
dennybritz
I have three.

US,4G, $60/month, unlimited, no tethering, month-by-month contract

Thailand,4G, $15/month, 3GB/month, tethering, pay as you go

Germany,4G, $25/month, 3GB/month, no tethering, month-by-month contract

------
rahimnathwani
Country, Speed, Operator, Frequency, PriceLocal, TaxLocal, PriceUSD, TaxUSD,
Minutes, MB, Tethering

China, 3G, China Unicom, Monthly, 286, 0, 46, 0, 900, 1100, Yes

USA, 2G, T-Mobile, Daily, 2, 0, 2, 0, Unlimited, Unlimited, No

------
pdx
PTEL - $0.10 / MB in USA

Pay as you go. - [https://www.ptel.com/plans](https://www.ptel.com/plans)

I don't need unlimited data. I use my phone a lot, but much of that time, I'm
on WiFi when at home, at the office, at restaurants, at the gym, etc. I can
milk a $100 bill for about a year, voice and data, using ptel

------
oz
20 USD/month.

Jamaica, on Digicel's network, HSPA+, pay as you go, tethering allowed, 2GB.

------
BorisMelnik
USA, 3g, Sprint, Monthly, $20

------
garysvpa1
here in the philippines its 1500 pesos for 5 mbps with phone. Its a contract

